# After Flashing Updating To 7.893 I Restored My Nandroid Backup And It Took Me Back To 5.893



## ombracol (Aug 12, 2011)

after flashing updating to 7.893 i restored my nandroid backup and it took me back to 5.893...Im thinking it doesnt matter cuz aslong as radio and kernel were updated ? its probably reading from systemfiles the 5.893? im on theory rom!


----------



## thecaptain0220 (Jun 7, 2011)

Correct. Theory is based on 5.893 so this will be your build number. Your radio and kernel however will be the latest.


----------



## RangeRat125 (Sep 23, 2011)

That is correct. Your radio and kernel cannot be downgraded. It is just your system files that show 5.5.893. 2.2 will have updated system files showing 5.7.893


----------

